# Ears back = subordinate?



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyway, whenever i talk to my chi in a higher pitch voice she puts her ears back. Why? 

I read in a book it says the dog is being subordinate? and what does it mean exactly? (T/F?)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

From what I understand, its a greeting behaviour.

Being subordinate means the dog is being submissive, but there are other indications to go along with submission other than ears back.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Jackson does the ears back thing alot. When ever I pick up a camera to try and get a pic of him he does it. I have always wondered what it means and was leaning towards it being a submissive jesture. He came from an abused home so he still gets scared of things sometimes and I think he is afraid of the camera.

He also does it if he has been outside in his fence for an hour and I let him in and then I think it is more of a greeting jesture to me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila does it when she gets exited. I love it , i think it's so cute.
Usually a sign of submission is rolling over onto the back. Which she also does alot. haha. She is easy to get along with. lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My guys do it when they are in trouble complete with a little head bow and no eye contact.. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

KittyD said:


> My guys do it when they are in trouble complete with a little head bow and no eye contact.. :lol:


LOL my, I wish mine would come take a lesson, especially Bryco...he FIERCELY stares me in the eyes, but with his ears back, and this absolutely defiant little face. It kills me. Its like he's saying..."I DARE you to scold me!"


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

bryco you are such a brat!!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

Maya submits whenever she thinks she is in trouble, or whenever we come to her. Ears back, and then she lays on her back. I had heard that these little dogs have an alpha attitude, but I don't think Maya could be any more submissive than she already is!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Ears down is, yeah, a subordinate or referential gesture. If you watch most dogs (or, at least, most friendly dogs who want to meet/interact with you) when you approach, as you get closer you will usually see ears go back and the tail lower, even if it's wag-wag-wagging. Once you actually start to pet them, most dogs will let their ears flick back up, and the tail wagging will slow. The ears-back-lowered-happy-tail is a way of saying 'I am really happy to see you, but I also get that you get to call the shots, and I'm cool with that".

I like to play a game with Sprite and Lyra where we watch one another (ears up) and then I lift my hand like I'm going to pet them (ears back) then I put my hand down (ears up) then lift it again (ears back). For some reason, this game never gets old... er... for me. Eventually, the dogs give up and go to sleep.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

JennB said:


> Maya submits whenever she thinks she is in trouble, or whenever we come to her. Ears back, and then she lays on her back. I had heard that these little dogs have an alpha attitude, but I don't think Maya could be any more submissive than she already is!


Miley is the same way! Shes very sensative to your tone of voice, if she can tell your even just the slightest bit irritated with her its ears back and she "gives us the butt" as we call it, makes herself into a little "U" shape, another submissive behavior. She does the same thing with strange dogs she wants to greet, ears back, belly low and looks like a little crab walking sideways b/c shes got her butt so far forward. 
I agree its a greeting behavior too, all three of mine put their ears back as their tails start to wag when they know we are coming to say hi or when we first get home. They are so expressive with their ears, they remind me of horses the way theyre always moving them around.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> LOL my, I wish mine would come take a lesson, especially Bryco...he FIERCELY stares me in the eyes, but with his ears back, and this absolutely defiant little face. It kills me. Its like he's saying..."I DARE you to scold me!"


Lotus and bryco would have RUDE puppies!!! She's the exact same

They also put their ears back when they are nervous or stressed out!! Took me ages to get those satellite dishes off lotus' head permanently


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey does the opposite, her ears perk right up!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel does it too, it melts my heart!


----------

